# Eric Blair's Synthetic Fighting Sticks



## Phil Elmore (Dec 31, 2002)

Escrima and Arnis practitioners will be particularly interested in this review of Eric Blair's synthetic fighting sticks, the "f-stix."  Manufactured from Nylon or Kevlar, the f-stix are a new twist on an old idea:

http://www.philelmore.com/martial/fstix.htm


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2003)

You need a standardized testing procedure for the hardness of these sticks!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jan 16, 2003)

I tend to see it as relatively... relative, really.  I know I don't like to get hit in practice with anything harder than rattan;  I see anything harder -- aluminum, hardwood, rigid plastic, semi-flexible rigid plastic -- and "real life" implements to be used for serious self-defense.  I mean, how much harder than hardwood is aluminum?  Both will knock you out.  *laugh*


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 16, 2003)

SP,
 I emailed Mr. Blair on the price for the F-Stix, he hasn't gotten back, prehaps you could be of service in this department? How much dough we talking here?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jan 16, 2003)

Eric Blair is out of town at some sort of big convention in Vegas, I think.  Try contacting BladeArt, as they were selling them.  I tried to find the listing there but they've moved it, perhaps in constructing a new section for Eric's products.  At one time the BladeArt listing for moly f-stix was around $60 USD per pair, but that may have changed slightly.  The Kevlars go for more than twice that.


----------



## Leo Daher (Jan 18, 2003)

I was lucky enough to get one of the last two pairs from BladeArt before prices went up, a couple weeks ago. Don't think they have any for sale right now. I really like them BTW.


----------

